# gold platings and wire bondings



## meng2k7 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi!

what is the better source of gold among the two in some telecom pcb?

the gold plating from the pcb and other plated connectors and headers or the gold wire inside the ic?

meng


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 5, 2011)

I would say the plating is more. The gold wires are pretty, though.


----------

